
How Much Electricity Does It Take to Run the Web? - alexandros
http://www.switched.com/2009/10/22/how-much-electricity-does-it-take-to-run-the-web/
======
embeddedradical
that sure was a lot of clicking and looking to get to '1.5% of the total US
electricity usage'.

------
ComputerGuru
How much does it _need_ : not much, according to this potato-powered web
server

<http://d116.com/spud/>

------
dazzawazza
This figure would only be interesting if it were anywhere near the cost of the
internet not existing. Without the internet there would, for example, be more
car trips to shops which is a less effective use of energy. I am sure there
are many other examples of a net saving in energy.

------
bd
So, in other words it's essentially nothing: $4.5B is about 0.3 promille of US
GDP.

Or for example, just Apple alone could power a complete web US infrastructure
for ~7.5 years with its current cash reserves.

------
jeremyw
Direct link: [http://www.americainfra.com/media/media-
news/infographics/da...](http://www.americainfra.com/media/media-
news/infographics/datacentres.png)

